# Download verhindert weiteres surfen



## Vatar (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Bin gerade bei meinen Eltern und hier habe ichdas Problem dass sobald ein Download läuft nix mehr im Internet geht. Die Downloadrate liegt bei ca. 180kb/s, wobei hier im Ort das Problem ist das man nur die Hälfte von dem hat was man bezahlt (klingt komisch, is aber so). 
Ich will mir gerade die neue Version eine Battlefield 2 Mods ziehen muss aber nebenbei auch  ein wenig arbeiten und egal wie ich es mache (HTTP oder torrent), es blockiert mir einfach alles.

Kann das an einer fehlerhaften Routerkonfig liegen?

Danke


----------



## kaMii (2. Oktober 2007)

Mit einem einigermaßen guten Programm müsstest du den download beim torrent doch regulieren können, zumindest gehe ich davon mal aus.
Das Problem liegt meiner Meinung nach bestimmt nicht an einer fehlerhaften Routereinstellung.

Drossel mit einem Programm den download, dann müsstest du auch arbeiten können.


----------



## Vatar (2. Oktober 2007)

Am torrent liegts definitiv nicht, denn wenn ich mich bei in ein anderes Netz (z.B. bei Freunden) einhänge funktioniert alles wunderbar und wie bereits erwähnt tritt dieses Problem auch bei einem HTTP-Download mit dem Firefox auf.


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei Torrent sollte man auch den Upload drosseln, maximal 80% des Uploadspeeds sollte man zur verfügung stellen.

Vermutlich ist dei Leitung einfach zu schlecht, vor allem wenn du nur die halbe Leistung hast ist die Leitung vermutlich schnell dicht.
Das einzige was mir Spontan einfällt wäre ein Downloadmanager in dem du die Downloadgeschwindigkeit begrenzt auf 75% von dem was du normalerweise erreichst.

Es kann allerdings auch genausogut an einem schlechtem Router liegen.
Gerade die wo man zum DSL Anschluss dazubekommt taugen in der Regel nicht viel, und sind sehr schnell überlastet.


----------

